# xbox live LAG help



## thestrting (Jan 12, 2006)

okay, so I have xbox live and most of the time I want to play, I get some major lag. This is probably because the router that my xbox is connected to, also feeds the internet to my dad's work laptop which he always has on, my brother's computer which he's always downadoading some huge files from,my computer( which doesnt amtter becuase i disable the internet when I play xbox live) and finally a wireless router that feeds my mom and my sisters laptops, but my mom barely uses it. I'm pretty sure that the problem is that the bandwith is being sucked up by too many people, is there any solution or do I ust have to live with it? I tried using a different connection that we have in te house but I dont know wh the xbox wont accept it , it says the DNS cant be configured. someone help!


----------



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

> also feeds the internet to my dad's work laptop which he always has on


Always on and always active are 2 different things a PC that is on but not in use really has no bandwidth loads to worry about.



> my brother's computer which he's always downadoading some huge files from


Probably the culprit.



> is there any solution or do I ust have to live with it? I tried using a different connection that we have in te house but I dont know wh the xbox wont accept it , it says the DNS cant be configured.


Really you have to live with it unless you can have someone put something like Netlimiter on your brothers PC.

When you say you tried a different connection what does this mean exactly? Just a different network jack?


----------



## thestrting (Jan 12, 2006)

what I mean by different connection is a different connection from a different modem, and it is weird because I can use different connections like at my friends houses. I guess I'll have to put up with it because my brother wouldnt be too happy if I limited his connection. thanks for the help


----------



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

If you have a second cablemodem and it has known connectivity (I.E. a computer ocnnects to it fine) you should just be able to set the XBOX settings to whatever the connection requires and play from there.

I know with my Xbox I got the same DNS error and all I had to do was hardcode it.


----------



## Jay_JWLH (Nov 29, 2005)

You may want to look at my post.

http://forums.techguy.org/web-email/437045-bandwhich-controller-suggestions.html


----------



## thestrting (Jan 12, 2006)

hey, I tried configring the dns and other settings manually but I couldn't find all the details needed. do you have a website that gives you all your internet info or a program, like ipmonkey.com or something. thanks again


----------



## thestrting (Jan 12, 2006)

hmmmm.... I wonder if I should just get on my brothers computer, install net limiter or something like that and hide the file so he cant find it. He's a retard so he'll probably just be confused and think that the internet got slower, it sucks that he doesnt use limewire, because that has a bandwidth limiter, you can just move it down from 100%.


----------



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

Well in all he shouldn't be doing the activities that your inferring he is doing on that computer in the first place, but I guess thats between him your parents and the authorities.

I would hook up a laptop to the cablemodem and get all the ip information from the ipconfig /all then take the laptop off the cablemodem and then assign the DNS portion statically.


----------



## thestrting (Jan 12, 2006)

StumpedTechy said:


> I would hook up a laptop to the cablemodem and get all the ip information from the ipconfig /all then take the laptop off the cablemodem and then assign the DNS portion statically.


what do you mean by getting the ip information from the ipconfig /all? I dont really know what "ipconfig /all" is, what I tried (from the laptop) is clicking on the connection status and then on details, but that doesnt give me everything I need.


----------



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

On a PC that has a network connection open up your command prompt by going to start/run/type in "cmd" without the quotes and click Ok. Then in there type in "ipconfig /all" without the quotes again and you should get a long listing of all the IP information including DNS and gateway and whatnot.

This is the way you get all information you need off a PC to determine the network settings


----------



## thestrting (Jan 12, 2006)

alright, got it, thanks so much for all the help!


----------

